# EET Course Discussion



## CUniverse (Jan 29, 2020)

I have officially made it through my Breadth binder and am getting ready to move on to the Depth. I am taking the April 2020 Transportation exam. I was wondering if there was anyone who has already taken the course had any advise on how they structured their binder. I filled the binder with extra pages from end of lecture exam solutions and also the cheat sheets for each section. Now the binder is filling up and when I try to flip pages the pages are starting to rip. My question is, did you guys keep your binders whole, or split them up into multiple binders. Also did you create separate binders for equations, practice problems, and the section notes, or did you keep them all together in one binder?

Thank you in advance for any responses!

I wanted to open this form for any EET related discussion or questions anyone may have also!


----------



## ads0221 (Feb 3, 2020)

I took Structures but I kept the binder as is and left the notes and practice problems where they were because I knew I could get to them quickly.

I had another binder of just practice exams and other notes and equations.

I would put all of your solved practice problems and exam solutions (anything handwritten) in a binder by itself. In the exam you won't have time to look at those anyways and generally speaking including those with the notes and practice problems sheets will only slow you down. Also make sure anything you bring into the exam that is hand written is in pen. No pencil.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 20, 2020)

I did the same as the above poster - left the original binder untouched (beyond replacing a few sheets as directed by the course instructors) and placed any ‘additional’ practice material in a separate binder.

For example, any fully solved practice problems were in pen in a separate smaller binder. I also printed out solutions, if these were given, and tabbed them by section to reflect the divisions in the main binder.


----------



## CUniverse (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you both for your responses! This should help a ton!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 24, 2020)

Sirian said:


> I did the same as the above poster - left the original binder untouched (beyond replacing a few sheets as directed by the course instructors) and placed any ‘additional’ practice material in a separate binder.
> 
> For example, any fully solved practice problems were in pen in a separate smaller binder. I also printed out solutions, if these were given, and tabbed them by section to reflect the divisions in the main binder.


I did exactly this.


----------

